# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hoe kan ik nog een paar cm groeien?

## rubenmonteiro

_Hallo,

Ik ben al 20 jaar en ik ben 1,78m.
ik wil nog 5 cm grooien wat zou ik kunnen gebruiken?
ik had van grooie hormonen gehoord maar je kan daar een afwijking krijgen.
zijn er nog andere manieren?

alvast bedankt!!_

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo rubenmonteiro,

In deze post valt te lezen _van HGH wordt je niet groter als je schijven dichtgegroeid zijn (na de puberteit)_ dus die groeihormonen helpen n je puberteit niet meer.
Ik denk niet dat het mogelijk is om nog te groeienn, maar je zou het kunnen vragen aan je huisarts?!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

